
Astronomers detect regular rhythm of radio waves, with origins unknown - Brajeshwar
https://phys.org/news/2020-06-astronomers-regular-rhythm-radio-unknown.html
======
jnurmine
From the article:

    
    
      The pattern [for FRB 180916.J0158+65] begins with a noisy,
      four-day window, during which the source emits random
      bursts of radio waves, followed by a 12-day period of radio
      silence.
    

How do astronomers know the bursts are random...? Or is that a shorthand here
for lack of understanding about the process (like planets passing in front of
the source) and therefore the pattern itself?

Edit: formatting

